# eBikes Galore



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I confess that I have not really been on the trails since April. I'm training for a road race (the Tour de Tucson this month) and also planning for the Tour Divide so I've been on the gravel and bikepacking bikes since then. Plus it's Dante's Inferno hot her in Phoenix from about June to the end of September so I did most of my riding at night, on the backpacking rig, because it has a dynamo hub, great lights, and has packs for snacks and such. 

But I tuned up the Specialized Enduro, the poster bike for "Too Much Bike," and took a turn on the Brown's Ranch Trails in North Scottsdale. Beautiful trail system. Almost all of it is flow trails where suspension and even mountain bikes are overkill. I really, really like the trail system. If you start at the Southwest corner by Dynamite Road and work your way Northeast it's mostly an uphill climb of about 900 feet in ten miles, the valley happening to tilt this way. And then a little South and West and 15 miles of mostly downhill on very, very smooth trails to get back. I go fast. 

Last year saw zero eBikes. They are not allowed, as a matter of fact. This year I think people just decided to ignore this and I probably saw three times as many eBikes as real biles, even on a Tuesday during working hours. I mean they were everywhere. I don't buy that they only give people a little help. I don't know the power classifications but most looked like those Specialized Turbo Levos. I can cruise uphill at about eight miles an hour on these trails. I was being passed by people barely pedaling but making about 15 miles per hour. Not necessarily fat, sloppy people either. Mostly normal-looking folks in decent cycling kit...I look like a slob in comparison because lately I've been favoring Hawaiian shirts.

Here's some of my takeaways:

I don't know if they're dangerous. I averaged faster than 15 MPH coming downhill and I'm safe and courteous. I also don't buy that they damage trails, if they do it's no more than me.

It's a motor sport, not cycling. When I say the people who passed me on the uphill slog were expending minimal effort I mean minimal. Turning the pedals at leisurely RPMs with no signs of struggle at all. I know some of you guys get meaningful training and exertion on your eBikes but we're kind of niche demographic here. Enthusiasts. I guarantee that not only weren't my new eBike friends not really putting down any effort but also that they don't care. The question of whether eBikes are "cheating" never enters their minds. It's just recreation for them. The morality of it is irrelevant.

I say my new friends because like almost everybody on trails everywhere except for a few Sierra Club Karens. everybody is unfailingly courteous and friendly. I got a chance to take a close look at a couple of these eBikes. Yup. They're motorcycles. The other interesting thing is that most were surprised that the Enduro doesn't have motor. It has a huge bottom bracket area and down tube. In other words, eBikes are the new normal, unfortunately and many recreational users have a hard time understanding how I got to the top of the hill under my own power...for fun. eBikes have eliminated uphill. 

I also appreciate how it gets all of those old folks into the sun. But those young guys on eBikes? Come on.


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

"young guys on eBikes? Come on." is the weirdest gatekeepy thing to me.

If you're anti ebike because you're concerned about trail access or damage then the age and physical abilities of the rider are irrelevant.

If it bothers you that someone is climbing with less effort than you then why aren't you similar cut up about people riding 25 lb xc bikes? What about that chap climbing the access road on his gravel bike? He seems young and in shape, why isn't he dragging 2.5" minions and a 38 up this hill like me? What a cheater.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frankly, all that matters when I am out on a ride is that my bike suits me and people are being cool. What another person is riding has no bearing on what I paid for. It's really not my concern as to what their bike choice is.

As a cancer patient, cardiac patient and kidney disease patient, I have my own interest sewn into the bicycle I have, an RSD Middlechild set up as a singlespeed. That matters to me. I couldn' care less about what Joe rides. What the hell, he's riding anyway... Again, I have more important concerns in this life! I am more concerned with being able to hoard 3.0's.

For the life of me, can you bloody ebike haters get over yourselves? Seriously!! You have no controlling interest in other people's lives and choices and, frankly, they are right in not giving a rat's ass about your bloody agenda!

Compare an ebike to a motorcycle?? It had damn well have the output of a 250cc two stroker or greater!! There, I said it!!

Do yourself a favor, concern yourself with training for those events you are going to participate in! 



PhillipJ said:


> "young guys on eBikes? Come on." is the weirdest gatekeepy thing to me.
> 
> If you're anti ebike because you're concerned about trail access or damage then the age and physical abilities of the rider are irrelevant.
> 
> If it bothers you that someone is climbing with less effort than you then why aren't you similar cut up about people riding 25 lb xc bikes? What about that chap climbing the access road on his gravel bike? He seems young and in shape, why isn't he dragging 2.5" minions and a 38 up this hill like me? What a cheater.


Thank you! In fact, that chap is cheating even though I am on 3.0's and they are on 23mm CX tires!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn... clicked on this thread by mistake.
Thought the thread title read, "Pussy Galore."
I miss 007...
=sParty


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

PhillipJ said:


> If it bothers you that someone is climbing with less effort than you then why aren't you similar cut up about people riding 25 lb xc bikes? What about that chap climbing the access road on his gravel bike? He seems young and in shape, why isn't he dragging 2.5" minions and a 38 up this hill like me? What a cheater.


This isn't even close to a legitimate analogy. I understand that you want it to be, and feel it illustrates an irrefutable picture, but it's just not even close.


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

Ailuropoda said:


> …morality…


Oh dear.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Damn... clicked on this thread by mistake.
> Thought the thread title read, "Pussy Galore."
> I miss 007...
> =sParty


Is that an underhanded insult?


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

Ebikes are closer to motorcycles or scooters than they are bikes. They have their place in the world but they arent bicycles. The fact that they are getting grouped into the same category as bikes is taking our sport in the wrong direction. Everybody wants something for nothing anymore and these further that mentality. Now all of a sudden my bike is an analog or acoustic bike? Get outta here. It's a bike and you ride a scooter or an edirtbike.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> Is that an underhanded insult?


Probably.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

JerzyBoy said:


> Ebikes are closer to motorcycles or scooters than they are bikes. They have their place in the world but they arent bicycles. The fact that they are getting grouped into the same category as bikes is taking our sport in the wrong direction. Everybody wants something for nothing anymore and these further that mentality. Now all of a sudden my bike is an analog or acoustic bike? Get outta here. It's a bike and you ride a scooter or an edirtbike.


sParty's gbike is a motorcycle... My bike is analog, thank you very much!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

PhillipJ said:


> If it bothers you that someone is climbing with less effort than you then why aren't you similar cut up about people riding 25 lb xc bikes? What about that chap climbing the access road on his gravel bike? He seems young and in shape, why isn't he dragging 2.5" minions and a 38 up this hill like me? What a cheater.


They don't have motors on their bikes.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn thing's more like a murdercycle! Sheesh!
=sParty


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Banshee for the win!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Ailuropoda said:


> The question of whether eBikes are "cheating" never enters their minds. It's just recreation for them. The morality of it is irrelevant.


Morality? Are you fucking kidding me? There's nothing immoral about riding an ebike. You aren't morally superior for riding analog. They aren't competing, so it's not cheating.

What a ridiculous rant. Go back to road riding.


.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

It's all fun and games until your well water gets contaminated from e-bike batteries that end up in landfill, where they leach toxic chemicals into the ground and water.









What Happens When an Ebike Battery Dies?


Celebrated as models of “clean” transportation, ebikes present their own environmental conundrum: What to do with their exhausted batteries.




www.cyclevolta.com





Or it's all fun and games until you catch on fire.









What’s causing all the ebike and escooter battery fires?


In the last year lithium-ion battery fires have caught the attention of authorities in New York City. I take a look at the underlying causes.




thenextweb.com












Your E-Bike Battery Can Be a Fire Hazard If Not Used Correctly—Here's What to Do


Repeated fires have prompted the FDNY to release recommendations for the care and keeping of e-bike and other lithium-ion batteries.




www.bicycling.com


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

_CJ said:


> They aren't competing, so it's not cheating.


I was in a mountain bike race this summer. 3 e-bikers were in that race...


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

prj71 said:


> I was in a mountain bike race this summer. 3 e-bikers were in that race...


Were they not in their own class?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

They were.


----------

